# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  حمل مقاطع لفلم الرعب

## MiSteR LoNeLy

قدم لكم هاذه المقاطع المميزة من فلم الرعب THE GURDGE 3 وهاذا المقطع من انتاجي واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم http://www.sendspace.com/file/2zkhz0 

http://stashbox.org/627467/THE%20GURDGE%203.wmv

----------


## بياض الثلج

كيف يعني من انتاجك؟؟؟ حضرتك مخرج سينمائي  :SnipeR (83): ؟؟

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

لا يعني شوية صور على شوية مسيقى هيك يعني مو كبير بس 4 mb

----------

